# What do you have folding for the Chimp Challenge?



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

So seeing that we are having a lot of new folders helping out our folding brothers and sisters in the Cimp Challange, I thought it would be neat to have thread so people can list in one thread what they are contributing.
*THIS IS NOT A CONTEST ABOUT WHO HAS THE MOST OR BEST!!!*

So please list all CPU's, GPU's or console that you have folding for TPU in the Chimp Challange


----------



## mlee49 (May 10, 2011)

CPU: i7 970
GPUs: 
GTX 470
GTX 275
GTS 250



Last checked it was pumpin about 40k PPD.


----------



## theonedub (May 10, 2011)

I just have my i7860 and GTX570 going right now, but its full on 24/7 (Even with the mini heatwave I had here at the start of the CC). 

I will see about bringing a AIIX2 running SMP up tomorrow, and will try running my PS3 again for the overnight hours.


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I forgot to list what I am folding with:
2 x i7 970's
i7 920 (only smp as I do not have more than 2GB of ram in the system)
i5 560m  (my lappy)


----------



## overclocker (May 10, 2011)

could I also fold my 4650 1gb ? o and my laptop in my system spec is what i am foding.


----------



## Bow (May 10, 2011)

2x 6950's 2gig cards
1100t x6


----------



## sneekypeet (May 10, 2011)

Folding my X850XTPE's in crossfire

Nah I'm kidding, buck commandeered a pair of GTX 470's from me


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2011)

Too many to list

PPD wise is somewhere around 250k

What the hell I'll list them

Server1: 4X Opteron 8354 Quad (Dedicated Crunchers)
Server2: 2X Opteron 2350 Quad (Dedicated Crunchers)
Rig1:      i7-950@3.8Ghz, 2X GTX460 768MB
Rig2:      i7-920@3.8Ghz, 2X GTX560ti
Rig3:      i7-920@3.8Ghz, GTX460 1GB
Rig4:      i7-920@3.8Ghz, 2X GTX460 768MB
Rig5:      i7-860@3.5Ghz, 2X GTX460 768MB
Rig6:      PII 1090T (Stock), GTX580
Rig7:      2600K@4.4Ghz


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2011)

My main rig has a 980X folding at 4.2GHz, and my kids' PC has an E7200 and a "green" 9800GT (both at stock). 67-70K PPD.

I was wondering what my Sempron 140 could do.  Unfortunately, it doesn't unlock the cores (at least on my mobo).


----------



## Feänor (May 10, 2011)

I've got my i7 950, and three gtx 460. All folding 24/7. Around 62-63k ppd.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 10, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Too many to list
> 
> PPD wise is somewhere around 250k



ditto but it looks like this pre-cc ss of mine, don't have it all networked atm for hfm shot at current


----------



## hat (May 10, 2011)

Some people have farms, others have window gardens.


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

overclocker said:


> could I also fold my 4650 1gb ? o and my laptop in my system spec is what i am foding.



I was going to going to fold on my laptop gpu, but decided against it because of the heat increase


----------



## hertz9753 (May 10, 2011)

1 2600k@4.6
1 w3570@3.6
5 GTX 460
2 GTX 275
1 GTX 275 co-op

Four rigs total.


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2011)

I've also got too many to count but it's 9 rigs and 10 GPUs.

I started out with over 200K PPD but the temps here for the last couple of days have gotten over 95F. 

At night I've had to turn off some of my rigs in the room where I sleep.

So tonight my PPD has dropped down to 106K. 
In the morning hopefully I'll get it back to around 170K PPD.

Tomorrow night there's a forecast for isolated thunderstorms. I hope the sky opens up.


----------



## hat (May 10, 2011)

Thunderstorms usually mean a cooldown... even if only temporary.


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

Man I love living in Alaska
It is getting up to the low 50's during the day right now...


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Man I love living in Alaska
> It is getting up to the low 50's during the day right now...



I spent a night on Elmendorf AFB back in 1969. I wanted to return but unfortunately I never made it back.


----------



## Bow (May 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Man I love living in Alaska
> It is getting up to the low 50's during the day right now...



I spent 7 months in Dutch Harbor when I was a cook.  Good Times


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2011)

This is what I have this morning with all my rigs running. I'm back to 200K+ PPD.






I have two bigadv WUs that will complete in the next 15-17 hours.
After looking at the weather forecast for the next week I'll switch two of my X58 rigs back to A5 when there current A3 WUs are complete.

I switched one of my slow AMD rigs to the same SMP A3 client that my Intel rigs are running. Look at that bottom highlighted row. The client type shows 'Standard' and the core is 'A4'. I'm sure that rig will be happy to go back to WCG very soon.


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2011)

P7200 WU is a new one, it's on the same announcement when they did the 2684.


----------



## digibucc (May 10, 2011)

i7/920 w/5850
it says estimated ppd is "7608.41" , that seem right?

how much time is left? i have a another machine i can start it
on tonight, if there's time for it to be worth it.  

that's an i5 530 or something, with a 5850


----------



## bogmali (May 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> how much time is left? i have a another machine i can start it
> on tonight, if there's time for it to be worth it.
> 
> that's an i5 530 or something, with a 5850




We are one day 6 today out of 10 days. We're past the half way mark but definitely a lot of time left.


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i7/920 w/5850
> it says estimated ppd is "7608.41" , that seem right?
> 
> how much time is left?





bogmali said:


> We are one day 6 today out of 10 days. We're past the half way mark but definitely a lot of time left.



Day 5 ends at 12pm PDT (noon) today so we have 5 days and 3+ hours as of 10:25 am CST. Our ChimPowerUP passed 10 Million at 7 am PDT so we have plenty of time to add another 10 Million plus.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i7/920 w/5850
> it says estimated ppd is "7608.41" , that seem right?
> 
> how much time is left? i have a another machine i can start it
> ...



is your 920 running core A3 work units? that should be about 15-20k ppd on its own depending on over clock of 920


----------



## digibucc (May 10, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> is your 920 running core A3 work units? that should be about 15-20k ppd on its own depending on over clock of 920



it seems i only had the gpu slot going, added the smp and it is starting it's thing now.

when i checked last night though, cpu usage was pinned to 100%, as it was minutes ago even though only the gpu slot was entered into fah?


----------



## ERazer (May 10, 2011)

got gtx580, gt240, and i7 860 folding


----------



## toastem2004 (May 10, 2011)

not much here unfortunately, I've got an i7-940 (stock on dell xps) & i also have a GTS450, GT240, & 8600GTS going as well.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 10, 2011)

I've got my Phenom II X4 B50 @ 3.7GHz (SMP).  Due to temperature issues (and being too lazy to clean the fan) I'm only folding on two cores during the day and four at night.

I just called a friend and secured the use of his 2600k (SMP maybe bigadv)!  I'll also be asking another friend to see if he'll let me use his i7-930 (SMP) and GTX 470 (GPU).

I'm contemplating using the GT 210 (GPU) in my HTPC for a few extra points.


----------



## KieX (May 10, 2011)

1x E6300 - SMP
1x i7 930 - bigadv
3x i7 2600K -bigadv
1x GTX 470 - advmethods


----------



## oily_17 (May 10, 2011)

Everything,  *including the kitchen sink*...


----------



## mstenholm (May 10, 2011)

530 W /120.000 PPD (two kitchen sinks aka W3670)


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Everything,  *including the kitchen sink*...



Now that is what I am talking about


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 10, 2011)

Another just added...


----------



## mstenholm (May 10, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Another just added...



Nice low voltage on that one.


----------



## 4x4n (May 10, 2011)

I have had my X3440 and 450GTS going since day one, averaging about 21-24k depending on which wu's, and I just added this today.


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2011)

4x4n said:


> I have had my X3440 and 450GTS going since day one, averaging about 21-24k depending on which wu's, and I just added this today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110510/sandy.png



Nice, I'm going to push mine to 4.4ghz tonight. It's at 4.2Ghz right now with 1.086v


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 11, 2011)

Only a 460.  Hopefully more next year!


----------



## 4x4n (May 11, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Nice, I'm going to push mine to 4.4ghz tonight. It's at 4.2Ghz right now with 1.086v


Very nice 

I think I have an just average chip. Didn't spend much time with it because I wanted to get folding on it. Just put the turbo at 44 and kept bumping voltage until it was stable.


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2011)

4.4 It is


----------



## 4x4n (May 11, 2011)

What's the voltage in bios? That voltage can't be right. Are you using a gigabyte board? Cpu-z doesn't read it right on the giggy's.


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2011)

4x4n said:


> What's the voltage in bios? That voltage can't be right. Are you using a gigabyte board? Cpu-z doesn't read it right on the giggy's.



You're right,easy tune6 shows 1.345 on auto. Dropped it to 1.275 and BSOD as soon as I ran Prime95. Have it at 1.300, don't want to play with right now so I'll leave at that until after the challenge.


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2011)

bogmali said:


> 4.4 It is



I believe the best Real Temp version for Sandy Bridge is 3.6.5 although there's also a beta 3.6.7 version.

Real Temp 3.6.5

Sandy Bridge info

Real Temp 3.6.7


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 11, 2011)

The Beta RealTemp reports SB correctly.

The 980X is still chugging along as well...


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2011)

4x4n said:


> I have had my X3440 and 450GTS going since day one, averaging about 21-24k depending on which wu's, and I just added this today.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110510/sandy.png



4x4 in da house


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 11, 2011)

I now have both FAH V2 and FAH V7 running side by side on each machine...one running cpu and the other running gpu. Is this advisable?
I have a GTS 250 on one and a GTX 260 on the other...both running about 70 degree's. (I be noob to the nth power when it comes to this stuff)

Edit: At current rates it looks as though the gpu's will finish projects every two hours or so.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2011)

Interesting...
I do not know as I am a noob to this folding stuff (cruncher baby)


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I now have both FAH V2 and FAH V7 running side by side on each machine...one running cpu and the other running gpu. Is this advisable?



Never tried that setup myself.  If it's working don't change.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 11, 2011)

Well here they both are for historical purposes...


----------



## hat (May 11, 2011)

Could I do -bigadv on my Ahlon II x2 240? I don't expect it to get great PPD, but would it be any better than normal SMP?


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2011)

It is only a dual core so no you cannot run -bigadv
But smp is better than nothing


----------



## oily_17 (May 11, 2011)

hat said:


> Could I do -bigadv on my Ahlon II x2 240? I don't expect it to get great PPD, but would it be any better than normal SMP?



No, you need an i7 4/6 core with 8/12 threads to finish the -bigadv work units in the allotted time.
Best to stick to the SMP client.


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Well here they both are for historical purposes...



I'd leave both of those rigs alone as they seem to be doing just fine.

I meant to add that I uploaded my 2nd bigadv WU in the last 3 hours. Unfortunately my next one will be almost two days from now.


----------



## hat (May 11, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> No, you need an i7 4/6 core with 8/12 threads to finish the -bigadv work units in the allotted time.
> Best to stick to the SMP client.



So a Q6600 at ~3.6 couldn't even do it?


----------



## oily_17 (May 11, 2011)

hat said:


> So a Q6600 at ~3.6 couldn't even do it?



Unfortunately not   ..the deadline for -bigadv work units is 4 days, so you need a 4/6 core CPU with HyperThreading and a little bit of an over-clock to gain the bonus points for them.

But you can still run the SMP client. I run it on my everyday rig, which has a Q9550 at 3.8, and I get ~11,000 PPD from it.

EDIT: For example my i7 920 clocked at 4.2 takes just over 2 days to complete a -bigadv, although I run a GPU client on the same machine, which slows it slightly.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 11, 2011)

A pair of 9600GSOs and a 8400GS on folder #1. I should have another pair of 9600GSOs (on folder #2) up later today and I periodically let my 990X complete a WU or two, but I can't let it work bigadvs because I need the processing power for other things and they just take too long.


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> A pair of 9600GSOs and a 8400GS on folder #1. I should have another pair of 9600GSOs (on folder #2) up later today and I periodically let my 990X complete a WU or two, but I can't let it work bigadvs because I need the processing power for other things and they just take too long.



We take what we can get, but that CPU would make a nice addition.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2011)

CPU - i7 970
GPU - GTX285, GTX470, and GTX480


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 11, 2011)

After my internet is back up, the following will be running again:



i7-860 @ 4.0Ghz + 2x GTX460
i7-870 @ 3.8Ghz + GTX275/GTX260/8800GTS 512mb
i7-870 @ 3.8Ghz + 2x GTX460
i7-870 @ 3.8Ghz No GPU's
Phenom II x4 B50 @ 3.5Ghz GTX460/GTS450
Phenom 9850BE @ 3.0Ghz GTS250/9800 GT/9600GSO

*
EDIT:Internet's up and guns are ablazin'!*


----------



## kryptoniteII (May 12, 2011)

1. i7 980x
2. i7 2600k
3. 2 gtx 580
4. 2 gtx 460


----------



## isowizard12 (May 12, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> After my internet is back up, the following will be running again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like we are ready to take the 2nd place spot if all that is going online


----------



## TeXBill (May 12, 2011)

i7 2600K @4.5GHZ 2-GTX480's all watercooled
i7 860 @4.0GHZ 1 GTX470, 1 GTX460 
i7 870 @ 3.8GHZ 2 GTX460's
i7 870 @ 3.8GHZ 2GTS450's
i7 875K @4.0GHZ 1 GTX480, 1 GTS450
AMD 1090T @ 4.0GHZ 1 GTX460, 1 GTS450
Laptop Quad extreme @ 2.8GHZ 1-460M video


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 12, 2011)

Just started third rig up (i7 920 @ 3.8GHz and 8800 GTX). It's like a freakin foundry in this office...


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 12, 2011)

SB i7 2600k + 2xGTX580s SLI
C2Q Q9550 + 2xGTX285s SLI

Sorry for the hasty setup for my HTPC, but I'm still waiting for my new case to arrive and I heard you guys needed the help ASAP


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

Updated to 3x9600GSO, 2x8400GS, 2xCPU (non-SMP) clients on my Opty 180 and E1500 (one each, leaving the other core to feed the GPUs).


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2011)

Looking good!!!
I love "open air systems"


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 12, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Looking good!!!
> I love "open air systems"



Thanks, I guess I'll just have to look the door to my office to prevent my 2 yr. old from messing with it


----------



## t_ski (May 12, 2011)

Added my Sempron 140 last night.  It only brings ~230 PPD to the game


----------



## dustyshiv (May 12, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Added my Sempron 140 last night.  It only brings ~230 PPD to the game



Whoever said...Somethin is better than nothin...is damn rite!!


----------



## dustyshiv (May 12, 2011)

My folding arsenal for CC includes

2 X i7920 CPUs (one at 4.2GHz and one at stock)
1 X Phenom 9950 (Stock)
4 x 9800GT OCed Green Edition 
2 X 9800GTX OCed
1 X GTX460 OCed
1 X 9600GSO OCed


----------



## donny25 (May 13, 2011)

i7 950 @ 4.0 + GTX 470 @ 800 good for 43K PPD, working on a bigadv right now that will drop around the 14th.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 13, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Too many to list
> 
> PPD wise is somewhere around 250k
> 
> ...


Id hate to see your electric bill.


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

My folders are now:

2X Xeon X5690 @4,25GHz
2X Xeon X5670 @stock
i7 980X @4,35GHz
i7 970 @4,0GHz
i7 2600K @4,8GHz
i7 860 @3,6GHz

All folding -bigadv


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> My folders are now:
> 
> 2X Xeon X5690 @4,25GHz
> 2X Xeon X5670 @Stock
> ...



Damn, no wonder we moved into second place...


----------



## bogmali (May 13, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Id hate to see your electric bill.



Only three rigs sit in my house, the rest are elesewhere


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugliest...  I have a mess to clear up when this is over.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 15, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> The Good, the Bad and the Ugliest...  I have a mess to clear up when this is over.



Hey Ricks! Whats in the tub? Chilled water to cool??


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

No chill on that one Dusty...I could'nt babysit all w-end long.


----------

